# Hope update?



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

It's been a bit since we've heard about Hope...is she still doing okay?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope just popped into my mind not long ago too.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm just off to the Groomers, but thought I'd pop in. Edie will jump in, soon enough.

Edie, and I, talk every day, and let me tell ya our little Hope, is a little pistol. She's a wild woman ~ :smrofl: 

Yep, she's right at home, with Edie. She runs the place. Very bossy old gal. Hmmmm, she takes after her foster mom (Edie) :HistericalSmiley: 

So now I'm off to the Groomers. Taking Raul, Coby, and Joanie. God help the Groomer ~ LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 16 2009, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863175


> I'm just off to the Groomers, but thought I'd pop in. Edie will jump in, soon enough.
> 
> *Edie, and I, talk every day, and let me tell ya our little Hope, is a little pistol. She's a wild woman ~ :smrofl:
> 
> ...


Just what I was thinking, with a little bit of Auntie Deb thrown in :rofl:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I think Hope's name should be Scarlett O'Hara. Remember that scene where Scarlett said, "As God is my witness, I'll never go hungry again!" - That's our gal Hope. She'll never go hungry again!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 16 2009, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863175


> I'm just off to the Groomers, but thought I'd pop in. Edie will jump in, soon enough.
> 
> Edie, and I, talk every day, and let me tell ya our little Hope, is a little pistol. She's a wild woman ~ :smrofl:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 16 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863222


> I think Hope's name should be Scarlett O'Hara. Remember that scene where Scarlett said, "As God is my witness, I'll never go hungry again!" - That's our gal Hope. She'll never go hungry again![/B]



LMAO ~ That's Miss Hope. I'm sure, by now, she is sewing a lovely gown, made from Edie's drapes ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

So I called Edie. Spoke with her husband (love him, by the way. Look out Edie, I just may fly out there).

In any case. Her beautiful hubby said, Edie, and Hope, are at the vet's, for a simple check up. He said Hope is amazing.
He said she's getting "plump" ~ lol


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 16 2009, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863254


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 16 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863222





> I think Hope's name should be Scarlett O'Hara. Remember that scene where Scarlett said, "As God is my witness, I'll never go hungry again!" - That's our gal Hope. She'll never go hungry again![/B]



LMAO ~ That's Miss Hope. I'm sure, by now, she is sewing a lovely gown, made from Edie's drapes ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

So I called Edie. Spoke with her husband (love him, by the way. Look out Edie, I just may fly out there).

In any case. Her beautiful hubby said, Edie, and Hope, are at the vet's, for a simple check up. He said Hope is amazing.
He said she's getting "plump" ~ lol
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL! That's our Scarlett! And a matching hat to go with the gown!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am actually calling Hope, "Wee Beastie" now. LOL She continues to do so well and is the Queen of the land or so she thinks. She barks and throws herself and her head around demanding her food first and I tell the other kids to just let me get the Wee Beastie fed and then they can eat in peace. LOL She is a scrapping, fighting little handfull but we continue to laugh at her antics and find joy in being bite by a mouth with no teeth. I bathed her today before her trip to see the vet and I was just trying to dry her ears, softly mind you and she took it in her head she was having none of it. Screamed and tried to bite each time I reached for her and then did continue to bite, when I insisted it be done. My husband came in the house from the outside and said her could hear her out there like she was fighting wolves. LOL Once I am doing it she calms down like it never happened. 
She still gives kisses and sits up when the spirit moves her. She is very independent and not a lap sitter, but she likes her own bed by the fire or her bed on the couch. 
I took her to the vet today because she started itching again. Its not ringworm but probably some kind of allergic reaction. I just wish I knew what is causing it. So she is on an antihistamine that has a little prednisone in it and I hope it calms things down. I have her on the senior Chicken Soup, both canned and dry now. Funny I have to cut way back on her food and get her off the high protein and fats, since she is getting too chubby. She now weighs 5lbs 12oz. LOL Can you believe it?? So , I am looking for a canned and dry food that is low in fat and protein and has no grains. Is there such a food out there?? I know you are going to tell me to cook for her, but I have no clue what to feed her and doubt I have the time either. Any thoughts on the subject would be appreciated. My local pet store has some very high quality foods and she is going to see what she can find. I am afraid its the food causing the itching and she started it while on the EVO (no grains) and continues on the C.S with the lower fat and protein. 
So thats about it for now. Will send her Christmas pic in a few days. Thanks for thinking of her. Hugs,Edie


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the update! I'm so happy to hear her spirit is pulling her through. Cant wait to see her pic!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Dec 17 2009, 01:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863524


> I am actually calling Hope, "Wee Beastie" now. LOL She continues to do so well and is the Queen of the land or so she thinks. She barks and throws herself and her head around demanding her food first and I tell the other kids to just let me get the Wee Beastie fed and then they can eat in peace. LOL She is a scrapping, fighting little handfull but we continue to laugh at her antics and find joy in being bite by a mouth with no teeth. I bathed her today before her trip to see the vet and I was just trying to dry her ears, softly mind you and she took it in her head she was having none of it. Screamed and tried to bite each time I reached for her and then did continue to bite, when I insisted it be done. My husband came in the house from the outside and said her could hear her out there like she was fighting wolves. LOL Once I am doing it she calms down like it never happened.
> She still gives kisses and sits up when the spirit moves her. She is very independent and not a lap sitter, but she likes her own bed by the fire or her bed on the couch.
> I took her to the vet today because she started itching again. Its not ringworm but probably some kind of allergic reaction. I just wish I knew what is causing it. So she is on an antihistamine that has a little prednisone in it and I hope it calms things down. I have her on the senior Chicken Soup, both canned and dry now. Funny I have to cut way back on her food and get her off the high protein and fats, since she is getting too chubby. She now weighs 5lbs 12oz. LOL Can you believe it?? So , I am looking for a canned and dry food that is low in fat and protein and has no grains. Is there such a food out there?? I know you are going to tell me to cook for her, but I have no clue what to feed her and doubt I have the time either. Any thoughts on the subject would be appreciated. My local pet store has some very high quality foods and she is going to see what she can find. I am afraid its the food causing the itching and she started it while on the EVO (no grains) and continues on the C.S with the lower fat and protein.
> So thats about it for now. Will send her Christmas pic in a few days. Thanks for thinking of her. Hugs,Edie[/B]


Edie, glad to hear she is doing okay. 

Regarding her food, that's a tough one. Most lower protein/fat canned foods contain grains. If you can find a moderate protein/moderate fat canned food, you can feed her less, mix it with frozen or fresh veggies to lower the protein/fat per serving. 

Evangers makes an organic turkey with potatoes and carrots canned food which is grain-free, moderate protein and lower fat, which I've given to Nikki from time to time: http://www.evangersdogfood.com/dog/50113.htm. You can order it online  free shipping, if you can't find it in the store. Evangers also makes a Duck and Sweet Potato formula, but it is a little higher in protein. You would also have to feed her less than the required serving and mix in veggies too, to lower the protein/fat per serving. 

I wouldn't worry too much about Hope not getting enough in way of vitamins from the food if you give her a smaller serving mixed with veggies each time, as she will be getting vitamins from the veggies you are adding. You can always give her some low fat or non fat yogurt daily to ensure she is getting enough calcium. 

Both Wellness and Evangers also make canned food that is just one novel protein and nothing else- like salmon, rabbit, etc. But you would have to add veggies, *and* a vitamin/calcium supplement, so that would be similar to home cooking. I think the easiest way is to use the moderate protein/fat food like the Turkey/sweet potato, add in veggies, and give LF yogurt for calcium. 

Well, that is, if Hope isn't allergic to Turkey. If she is, you might have to resort to the novel proteins from Evangers or Wellness like rabbit, pheasant or salmon, and then add veggies, calcium and a multivitamin. 

Hope this helps. That's all I can think of right now, before I've finished my morning coffee!

Hugs,
Suzan


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What a wonderful update about Hope! Sounds like she's thriving! Thank you again for all that you do! :aktion033:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, I am so happy to hear Hope is doing so wonderfully!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

5 3/4#, and to think she was starving when she came into rescue. :chili: Another food is Canine Caviar - the venison tripe : crude protein - 9.5% min, cruse ft 5.0% min, and crude fiver 5.0% min.

www.caninecaviar.com - according to theire website there is one store that carries the brand:
(don't know about the type)  

Havahart Pets
6500 Washington Ave.
Racine
WI 53406
US
Tel No.: 262-886-5656


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Just wanted to check in Edie - how is little Hope (the wee monster)?!?!?! I know I would love to see a picture update of the plump little girl!


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

:wub: :wub: I LOVE that she is so spunky!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I need to give the Wee Beast a bath, but have to buy a roll of gauze today first. You may think thats strange, but we need it for a muzzle. I found out the girl has a few terrible teeth in her mouth and she ripped my finger open a couple weeks ago. Looked like a chainsaw had been at work. Bled all over the bathroom sink and counter and had to have my husband come and get bandaides to get the pressure on. I am a farm girl and have lots of these types of things happen, but this one surprized me at the extent of the injury. 
She has "spells" of being vicious..and then is sweet as pie. She has had a secondary skin infection and is just finishing a 10 day course of antibiotics again. She is on Z/D canned and dry dog food and antihistamines for now. So the struggle goes on to get her system back on track and just praying we can find a good routine for her soon. Will be taking her back to the vet again for another skin check , since the scabs are still on the top of her head and back. She is not all red and inflamed anymore at least. I will get a nice pic soon to share. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jan 26 2010, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877618


> I need to give the Wee Beast a bath, but have to buy a roll of gauze today first. You may think thats strange, but we need it for a muzzle. I found out the girl has a few terrible teeth in her mouth and she ripped my finger open a couple weeks ago. Looked like a chainsaw had been at work. Bled all over the bathroom sink and counter and had to have my husband come and get bandaides to get the pressure on. I am a farm girl and have lots of these types of things happen, but this one surprized me at the extent of the injury.
> She has "spells" of being vicious..and then is sweet as pie. She has had a secondary skin infection and is just finishing a 10 day course of antibiotics again. She is on Z/D canned and dry dog food and antihistamines for now. So the struggle goes on to get her system back on track and just praying we can find a good routine for her soon. Will be taking her back to the vet again for another skin check , since the scabs are still on the top of her head and back. She is not all red and inflamed anymore at least. I will get a nice pic soon to share. Hugs,Edie[/B]


Boy, Edie. Talk about biting the hand that feeds her. :bysmilie: We need to have a good talk with little Hope about manners!! Maybe the bath thing goes back to some really bad memory she has from her former life. Sorry you were chomped on and hope your finger's okay. You did take care of yourself, right? Don't want to hear about you getting any infections from it. Okay so the gauze makes sense since I can't imagine a muzzle small enough to fit her. What a shame. Hope her skin heals...it's really ongoing. Tell her that her Aunties are still pulling for her but that she should treat mom with more respect. :grouphug:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Hope kind of reminds me of my grandma a bit. She's been through heck and back and survived another day. She lived through Polio and countless other tragedies and is still kicking at 81. One minute she is sweet as sugar, the next she's like a spit-fire mouthing off f-bombs and going off on one thing or another. :smheat: Good luck with the muzzle. I guess that's how these feisty broads have made it thus far, by being feisty.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Jan 27 2010, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878126


> Hope kind of reminds me of my grandma a bit. She's been through heck and back and survived another day. She lived through Polio and countless other tragedies and is still kicking at 81. One minute she is sweet as sugar, the next she's like a spit-fire mouthing off f-bombs and going off on one thing or another. :smheat: Good luck with the muzzle. I guess that's how these feisty broads have made it thus far, by being feisty.[/B]


LMAO!!! So true. I've got a MIL who's like that. Nothing and nobody's going to get in her way. :bysmilie: I'll leave it at that. B)


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow Edie, so sorry for the nasty bite. Hope just doesn't know when to control her fiestiness, truly biting the hand that feeds her! Bless you


----------

